# Can I use a rental car to Uber?



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Had a fender bender and the other drivers insurance is paying for my rental. 2017 Dodge Charger. 

Uber is asking for documents for this rental. I uploaded my rental agreement and it was rejected. Obviously I do not have a copy of rental registration, so I can't upload that. Also, a vehicle inspection on a rental car that's new? Really? That's not happening.

I'm going back and forth with them. They keep on telling me to go to my Dashboard and upload documents ts that I don't have, except for the rental agreement.

Anyone experience any of this before?


----------



## Asian-uberdriver (Apr 2, 2017)

I asked Hertz representative about this couple week ago. They told me that Uber or Lyft will not accept rental car from outside source even you rent a car from Hertz. Also, Lyft will not accept rental car from Uber and Uber will not accept rental car from Lyft.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

No matter how you look at it that is is a major liability concern from the insurance stand point, and if your fender bender happened while driving for Uber that's even bigger (yes, even if it wasn't your fault). It has to do with commercial vs. private coverage and a whole slew of legalese I can't go into but I do know the insurance companies are not happy about the present state of affairs in the TNC regard.
So I would count your blessings and keep a low profile about this whole thing, then when you get your own car back simply sign back up with the proper documents and you'll be back to earning in no time at all.


----------



## dingo danny (Apr 19, 2017)

In certain larger cities Uber has partnered with some major rental companies including Hertz and Enterprise to provide temporary cars to drivers. Unfortunately for me the three Uber markets in Ohio are not on that list. Still I found a way to Uber in an Enterprise rental in Cleveland, Ohio with some help and some luck. All of this may not even be necessary in your situation and it may not work either. My knowledge is limited to personal experience and the intertnet but hopefully someone else will benefit from my rambling.
This January my car was in the shop and my insurance was going to provide me with an Enterprise rental. Having seen Enterprise advertise directly on my Uber driver app I called the 1-800 number for more information. The woman told me that while they do offer Uber rentals in some cities they do not in Ohio. Thankfully I learned of a way around their pesky rule from a sales associate at the Enterprise where I picked up my car. 
Firstly, the two vehicle documents Uber requires for any approval are a copy of the registration and an insurance card with both your name and the car you will be using. For Uber to approve a rental you must be able to produce the registration card for that vehicle and that's not always possible. The law or rules on weather the actual registration is included in the rentals glove box seem to vary from state. If you notice at a car rental lot there are cars with registrations and corresponding license plates from numerous states. Cars from some states include the registration in the vehicle. For cars from other states your rental agreement meets the proof of registration requirement. 
This is one reason people have trouble getting Uber to approve their vehicle. the rental vehicle must be registered in a state that includes a copy of the registration with the vehicle. Uber will not approve vehicles from states where the receipt is the registration. 
I've learned from trial and error that Illinois is one state that includes the registration and Florida is one that does not. In fact the reason I was searching the web tonight and found this thread and joined this forum is that i'm hoping to find a list of states that either include the registration or not. 
Since my car was already in the shop and I was getting an Enterprise rental either way I planned on asking in person at the rental counter if it was possible to Uber. The sales agent told me that he was a part time Uber driver himself and he was going to hook me up but to not mention Uber around his coworkers or boss. In my case, being a driver in Ohio, it is apparently still forbidden to rent any Enterprise rental regardless of registration for the purpose of Ubering. the sales agent knew I needed the registration in the vehicle so he showed me a car with Illinois plates. I was able to rent a GMC Acadia in January of this year from Enterprise and Uber approved it. I drove that XL/SELECT approved vehicle for about two weeks.
This week my car is back in the shop and my insurance is again providing me with an Enterprise rental. I picked the rental car up today from a different Enterprise location than I had been to in January. It is a nice Toyota but I knew could not get it approved because of the lack of registration. This is how I learned that Florida does not provide the registration in the vehicle and Uber would not approve it. Having walked 2 miles with my dog to pick up what appeared the only car on the lot I had no other option but to drive to a different Enterprise to try and swap vehicles. I drove in my rental with Florida plates to the shop I was at in January. It had already been a long day and I was getting a little slippy and I forgot that the agent who helped me in January told me at the time not to say anything about Uber. I forgot and told them of my predicament and asked if they had any cars that I could swap out so that I could Uber. Unfortunately this is how I learned that, while Uber will approve some Enterprise rental cars in Ohio, Enterprise won't rent to you if they know what you're planning on doing. 
This sounds like a huge hassle, and it is, but my car is down for a few weeks so tomorrow I'm going back out cruising for an available rental With Illinois plates.

So, if you're still reading this, to recap:
1. call Enterprise and ask if uber rental in your area
IF NOT THEN:
2. you need to find a car with the actual registration card
3. don't tell Enterprise what you intend to do


----------



## Njdriver123 (May 1, 2019)

dingo danny said:


> In certain larger cities Uber has partnered with some major rental companies including Hertz and Enterprise to provide temporary cars to drivers. Unfortunately for me the three Uber markets in Ohio are not on that list. Still I found a way to Uber in an Enterprise rental in Cleveland, Ohio with some help and some luck. All of this may not even be necessary in your situation and it may not work either. My knowledge is limited to personal experience and the intertnet but hopefully someone else will benefit from my rambling.
> This January my car was in the shop and my insurance was going to provide me with an Enterprise rental. Having seen Enterprise advertise directly on my Uber driver app I called the 1-800 number for more information. The woman told me that while they do offer Uber rentals in some cities they do not in Ohio. Thankfully I learned of a way around their pesky rule from a sales associate at the Enterprise where I picked up my car.
> Firstly, the two vehicle documents Uber requires for any approval are a copy of the registration and an insurance card with both your name and the car you will be using. For Uber to approve a rental you must be able to produce the registration card for that vehicle and that's not always possible. The law or rules on weather the actual registration is included in the rentals glove box seem to vary from state. If you notice at a car rental lot there are cars with registrations and corresponding license plates from numerous states. Cars from some states include the registration in the vehicle. For cars from other states your rental agreement meets the proof of registration requirement.
> This is one reason people have trouble getting Uber to approve their vehicle. the rental vehicle must be registered in a state that includes a copy of the registration with the vehicle. Uber will not approve vehicles from states where the receipt is the registration.
> ...


What did you do about the insurance?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

> Can I use a rental car to Uber?


"No" is your answer. Go after the insurance company for lost of income.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

Drive in New Jersey that is the only option if they allow it.


----------



## 4StarPartner (Nov 26, 2018)

@RogueErik The 2017 does the job.


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

4StarPartner said:


> @RogueErik The 2017 does the job.


Wait, you need insurance? FAKE NEWS!


----------



## 4StarPartner (Nov 26, 2018)

RogueErik said:


> Wait, you need insurance? FAKE NEWS!


We have word that an incidental crisis is among us: 50¢ newspapers


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No is the answer in my market.


----------

